# Testament to the company- Honest Kitchen



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Great company.... I knew they made good food but this letter makes me believe in them as a company so much. They just won me over. Note-someone put this on another forum I frequent... I hope you guys can open it.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Pet_Age_Letter.pdf


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

There are some good ppl and companies out there that does not believe corporate profits are the only measure of success. This looks like one of those


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Kevin, so you feed THK? If so, where do you get it ib Battle Creek? I get it where I work in BC, but am always looking for a different source. TIA


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Karen-

I got my current box from Pet Food Direct. 

However, I just called Barks 5th on Oakland in Kalamazoo and they carry HK. Thats the only place locally I've found it. 

I'm so impressed with this food. Even just mixing a bit in with their Acana, they go crazy over it. 

Impressive company.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin where do you buy acana/ everywhere ilook it costs as much as orijen


kevin bradley said:


> Karen-
> 
> I got my current box from Pet Food Direct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I like THK, sadly the food did not agree with my pugs stomach and my cats didnt like it -.- They are a great company though. I used THK as a stepping stone to raw


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Kev. Reading that letter did my heart good.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> kevin where do you buy acana/ everywhere ilook it costs as much as orijen


RC,

I get Acana all over the place.... not much loyalty to any one place. I think I've probably bought it at Heartypet more than any other place--simply because they have the most online coupons/deals. 

Prices seem to be going up on quite a few foods though. I need to stock up again and fear what I may have to pay.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the great read Kevin! I have been purchasing this food to mix with the orijen as well. Its a great product and I really enjoyed reading it. Her honesty she wrote in that article was moving and enlightening. She stopped her advertising with the magazine and is standing up for what she is passionate about ( like all of of us here), gotta really love someone like this! *smile*


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Well-written letter - glad to see a smaller company taking a stance like that.

On a side note, does anybody know any specifics about the Honest Kitchen acquiring some new major stakeholders? I heard something about it in another forum.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Shared this on Facebook. Its nice to see a company backing up its ideals with solid action.


----------

